# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Christian school wonât let 12-year-old girl play football

## CeCe

Christian school wonât let 12-year-old girl play football, citing lustful thoughts and the Bible





> *****Her school called me in for a meeting to discuss her future. I was told by the CEO that he did not believe girls should play on boys teams. He was worried 1) the boys might have impure thoughts, 2) the locker room talk might be a bit much for her to handle, 3) boys and girls should not compete in any sport, 4) there are other sports she can play, 5) they are a private school and can make any decision they want, and 6) he prayed about it and this was the right thing to do. He also quoted the Bible by saying that men and women are created equal but different and therefore should not be allowed to play the same sports.*****



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highsc...155144963.html

Also a video.

----------


## CeCe

Such bull****

----------


## whiteman

I remember reading a story where a boy wasn't allowed to play on a girls volletball team at a public school even though the school didn't have a boys vollyball team.

----------


## Otherside

Hmm, on each of his points

1-They'll probably have unpure thoughts anyway. Seriously, they're teenage boys???
2-Isn't there a female locker room seperate from the male one?
3-Fencing. A woman can compete ahgainst a man fencing. 
4-And that means she can't play this one because...?
5-They are, but they're still subject to discrimination laws, although yes, I doubt this one will go through court...
6-I'm not religious...so I'm not going to comment.

As well as that, last I checked, both men and women had a 23 pairs of chromosomes, and the only factor that makes a human male or female is whether they end up with an X or a Y in the last pair. We're really not that different. All have two eyes, two ears, a nose, two arms, two hands, two legs, a kidney, a liver, lungs...etc etc.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I remember reading a story where a boy wasn't allowed to play on a girls volletball team at a public school even though the school didn't have a boys vollyball team.



Sounds like a lawsuit should of happened. :/

 I was told by the hockey coach at the school, I was a girl and should try out for "field hockey", even though I was tougher then some of the guys on the hockey team ._. Our school had  a male and female basketball team, and soccer, however our volleyball team was greatly mixed (mostly guys).

I think it should be equal both ways. No real need for guys/ girls team. 

AnxietySpace has "liked" the facebook page set up by her family

----------


## compulsive

I strongly believe they should have bi gender sports teams for everything, and based on skill. Its pretty much that or set ie weight categories. Fighting sports, I can understand, but ones based on skill, no. I disagree with all of the arguments for sports gender segregation in the first place.

Also there is always female  toilets available somewhere. You dont need a changing room to change! They obviously could cope with it before, now suddenly its 'maybe this might happen'?

----------


## Ironman

> Sounds like a lawsuit should of happened. :/
> 
>  I was told by the hockey coach at the school, I was a girl and should try out for "field hockey", even though I was tougher then some of the guys on the hockey team ._. Our school had  a male and female basketball team, and soccer, however our volleyball team was greatly mixed (mostly guys).
> 
> I think it should be equal both ways. No real need for guys/ girls team. 
> 
> AnxietySpace has "liked" the facebook page set up by her family



If it is a private Christian school, then they can do what they want - separation of Church and State.  Remember, it can't go both ways or it becomes a double standard.





> I strongly believe they should have bi gender sports teams for everything, and based on skill. Its pretty much that or set ie weight categories. Fighting sports, I can understand, but ones based on skill, no. I disagree with all of the arguments for sports gender segregation in the first place.
> 
> Also there is always female  toilets available somewhere. You dont need a changing room to change! They obviously could cope with it before, now suddenly its 'maybe this might happen'?



They should still have segregated sports, too.  Guys will hold back if they know girls are playing (physical sense).  They will tend to not be as aggressive.

----------


## Total Eclipse

If the sports are segregated, they should have a team for that sport, per gender.

----------


## Sadeyes

this is just wrong ..

----------


## Marleywhite

:Crossed Arms:

----------


## Ironman

> this is just wrong ..







> 



Well, it is a fair point of view, but there are a lot of angles.  Women are not built the same as men.  That's the way it is.
All it takes is one injury and more problems arise.

Separation of Church and State.  If the Church has to leave the State alone, then the State has to leave the Church alone.

----------


## Member11

> Separation of Church and State.



Actually, that is not the actual legal concept of separation of Church and State. To quote the US Constitution:




> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof



Which basically means the Congress can't establish an religion, make everyone follow one religion or prohibit one or more religions. And by "religion", it means:




> religion |rɪˈlɪdʒ(ə)n|
> noun [ mass noun ]
> the belief in and worship of a superhuman controlling power, especially a personal God or gods.
> â¢ [ count noun ] a particular system of faith and worship: the world's great religions.



This, however, doesn't hand religious organisation an exemption from all laws, including gender discrimination.





> Women are not built the same as men.



Yes, they are. Some women are not strong, some are. Same with men, some men are strong, some aren't. Gender plays no role, only to reinforced stereotypes that women are fragile helpless being, while men are the strong protectors there to protect women from the evil world.

----------


## CeCe

> Well, it is a fair point of view, but there are a lot of angles.  Women are not built the same as men.  That's the way it is.
> All it takes is one injury and more problems arise.
> 
> Separation of Church and State.  If the Church has to leave the State alone, then the State has to leave the Church alone.



fair point however some girls can and have handled themselves just like sports aren't for all guys. Just because some guys are stronger doesn't mean all are.

----------


## Otherside

If you truly had the seperation of church and state, then god only knows what would happen. Have you seen some of the policies religion has today?

----------


## compulsive

> Yes, they are. Some women are not strong, some are. Same with men, some men are strong, some aren't. Gender plays no role, only to reinforced stereotypes that women are fragile helpless being, while men are the strong protectors there to protect women from the evil world.



Exactly. I have played against womens teams before (back in the HS days) and some where a lot taller and stronger and more aggressive than my team and they used 'scare tactics' against our team. Was that labeled as unfair? No it wasn't.

----------


## WineKitty

Is it just this school in question or am I wrong in thinking this more widespread?  I honestly don't know the stats on this.  But I do know I don't see a whole lotta girls playing football in middle or high school.  Nor are there any in the NFL.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> Well, it is a fair point of view, but there are a lot of angles.  Women are not built the same as men.  That's the way it is.
> All it takes is one injury and more problems arise.
> 
> Separation of Church and State.  If the Church has to leave the State alone, then the State has to leave the Church alone.



This isn't so much "The Church" as one person's interpretation of what it says in the Bible. Show me the part where Jesus gives a stuff about any of this?

----------


## WintersTale

If they won't start a girl's football team, that is discrimination, and they should be sued for it.

----------

